# Buckeye lake tournaments question



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Wanting to fish my first tournament soon and I know that buckeye has one every Wednesday I believe. Could someone give me some information on this? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not aware of a tourny on Wednesday's but do know that there is a Tuesday evening tournament there. I heard that this may be the last week for the season as well so you may want to head over this week. They blast off just before 5:30 so you will want to get there around 5:00 or so. Entry fee is $10 per person. Good luck.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info, unfortunately I probably won't be able to make it because I'm leaving for vacation the next day. It's a bummer that is the last one for the year. Thanks again, Jeff


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Last one was Sept. 14. Organizer told me he will probably start second or third week of April next year.


----------

